# List of Ethanol-free gas stations in USA & Canada



## Ken from ontario (Dec 18, 2021)

I know most of you already know about the list but hope it is still useful to some:




__





						Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada
					

Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.




					www.pure-gas.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2021)

What fun are small engines without the Ethanol clogging up the carbs ?  Md . doesn't sell it , I drive 15 minutes north to Pa . to get it . Out of the pump for an additional .15 per gallon . Well worth the trip !


----------



## John O (Dec 18, 2021)

When filling jerry cans from a pump that does not have dedicated non ethonal nozzle, put about 1 gal in your car first. The hose and pipes hold just over 1/2 gal.


----------



## John O (Dec 18, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> What fun are small engines without the Ethanol clogging up the carbs ?  Md . doesn't sell it , I drive 15 minutes north to Pa . to get it . Out of the pump for an additional .15 per gallon . Well worth the trip !


here its 0.10-0.25 cents per liter more


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2021)

I think you're in Toronto ? I'll be finding out for sure very soon . Gotta make a trip up !


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 18, 2021)

I always use Canadian tire gas in my cars, for the snow lower 91 Octane gas which is supposedly Ethanol free.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks for the link, I'll have to download the link to my phone.  It will come in handy in the future when I'm out playing with my ATVs.  Or out with my old Bronco whenever I get it back together.


----------



## stupoty (Dec 18, 2021)

UK standard is 10% ethanol now.  

Sure it evaporates off , I've got into the habit of not putting to much in at a time as it seems to go bad on me.

Stu


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2021)

LOL , 60 degrees in Toronto yesterday . Just got a video from the son and it's snowing now ! He'll be on his way home again tomorrow .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 18, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> LOL , 60 degrees in Toronto yesterday *. Just got a video from the son and it's snowing now* ! He'll be on his way home again tomorrow .


Can't wait to try my new blower.


----------



## John O (Dec 18, 2021)

Only 2" now, not enough for the Frankenstein blower


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 18, 2021)

I put premium in the tractor... No ethanol in the prem at the Citgo they tell me.  I was getting it at the Pilot truck stop and the tractor was running horribly, no power. I was totally surprised when I put in Citgo.. A) because I had rebuilt the tractor engine and thought I screwed it up...  B) the engine sounds so smooth, and I didn't screw up the rebuild...  

Both were premium gas.. but big diff.  Don't know if it was the ethanol, but I no longer use Pilot , even for the cars.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 18, 2021)

I've bought nothing but premium for years to avoid ethanol.  I don't know if that is an option in Canada.  My cars sit a lot and avoiding ethanol solves problems in my world.  The upcharge is a profit center fro everyone but the buyer but my choice.  Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2021)

Ethanol took the place of MTBE . MTBE leaked into both of my houses wells which caused and cost me years of anguish . Take them both out of the gas and be done with it .


----------



## aliva (Dec 18, 2021)

I only ever used ethanol free in my boat I/O engine as ethanol has an affinity for water.
I'm too cheap to pay for premium gas especially Shell .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2021)

You do know why they don't allow Ethanol use in airplane fuel ? The gov doesn't want planes falling out of the sky .  It's fine for the Harry homeowners pouring it into chainsaws , atvs , utvs , snowmobiles , weedwhackers , lawn tractors etc . having to repair and replace all of these luxuries yearly .

Not that I'm complaining , it keeps my hobby $$$$ going .


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 18, 2021)

Another reason I love my Diesel...


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 18, 2021)

Not sure if ethanol was the root cause, but my wife drove a Dodge (Ram) pickup. Recently, while out doing wifely stuff, she had an engine fire that literally melted the entire truck. 10 years old with only 45K miles. . . Seems the plastic fuel lines failed and appears to be a common problem with Dodges in this area. According to the insurance we carry, there have been numerous claims from a fire on Dodges. Other manufacturers use plastic fuel lines as well, just the Dodges have a notable propensity to fail. The problem started around the time that ethanol was put into gasoline. Our replacement vehicle is also a Dodge, but she is more careful what kind of gasoline goes in it. We get gasoline for auxilliary engines way out in the country. It never snows here so that isn't a problem. But with lawn mowers and generators, I have to use a protocol of shutting off the fuel and letting the engine starve to shut it down.

.


----------



## vocatexas (Dec 18, 2021)

I had so much trouble with ethanol gumming the carburetor on my riding mower (Kohler engine) that I rigged up a propane system on it. Three years now and I haven't had to touch the carburetor yet. I just made a small frame and hang the propane tank on the back of the mower.


----------



## slow-poke (Dec 19, 2021)

vocatexas said:


> I had so much trouble with ethanol gumming the carburetor on my riding mower (Kohler engine) that I rigged up a propane system on it. Three years now and I haven't had to touch the carburetor yet. I just made a small frame and hang the propane tank on the back of the mower.


----------



## slow-poke (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a hot rod that has steel braided fuel lines. No problems for years, when they starting adding ethanol to the gas the hoses started weeping fuel, smelt like gas in the garage. After looking into it, the rubber used in some of these steel braided fuel lines could not tolerate even small quantities of ethanol. I had to rip all the lines out and replace them with a different brand. Interestingly the speed shop was also still selling the lousy original brand that I just removed and that brand was on sale for 50% off. The new line solved the problem. Years ago I was using Sunoco 94 in the hot rod, when I built the latest engine I lowered the compression to tolerate 91 octane. For quite some time now, I only use Shell or Canadian Tire premium (no ethanol) in the hot rod and small engines.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 19, 2021)

Remember Premium doesn't mean ethanol free. 
If you figure you can get non ethanol for 15% more than normal gas you'll probably break even on mileage. 
Currently I use E-85. 30% less per gallon than 10% ethanol which is regular gas here in MN. If I get 15%-20% (closer to 20) less fuel mileage I'm coming out ahead.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 19, 2021)

For me I have to travel over 100 miles to find the nearest ethanol free gas.
Our vehicles are all flex fuel so if they can handle E85 then they should be OK with the E10.
Whenever I go on a road trip out of the ethanol area I bring all of my empty gas cans to fill with non ethanol gas for the small engines.
If that E0 runs out, for my small engines I use a process to remove the ethanol from the gas and dispose of it.

I no longer have any mid size engines like ATVs, boats, snowmobiles.....

Many people do not understand octane.

Higher octane in an engine that is not designed for it will give noticeably LESS power output than regular gas of the correct octane rating. High performance engines all use high octane because of the way they are designed and tuned. NOT because high octane makes more power. Octane make the fuel burn SLOWER, that is why it makes less power in an engine not made for it. The higher the compression ratio and/or the more advanced the timing these moth make the fuel charge burn faster and thus need the higher octane to prevent detonation.

Most modern computer controlled cars have sensors so if you do put in high octane the computer can alter the timing and other tuning to take some advantage of it. That is why most modern cars do have more power and get better gas mileage with high octane.

I once ran an experiment with my truck, for one full year I used nothing but premium gas. I wrote down the mileage and gas put in at every fillup to be able to do the math at the end of the test. The result was a n increase of 2.8 MPG, BUT the $ per mile went up. The result was it was cheaper to run the low octane. I do still put in Premium if I will be towing just for the little extra power. I ran the same test with E85 and got way less MPG and noticeably less power. With the big hit on MPG it was more expensive to run the "cheap" E85 than it was to run regular or even premium gas. NOw this is all based on my truck, they way I use and drive it and the weather in my area, Someone else running these same tests under different conditions may get different results. That I why i ran the test foe a full year to make the conditions as average as possible for a valid comparison.

No matter how much you don't like it, or how much is spent on false advertising, you can not change the laws of physics. Ethanol has almost half of the BTUs per unit volume as gasoline. That means you need twice as much to get the same amount of work done. 

OK enough learning for one day, I'll shut up now.....


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 19, 2021)

Let me get this straight. Refineries are cutting their fuel with ethanol? Doesn’t that make them no better than drug dealers? Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 19, 2021)

Ethanol cost less than gas, Especially with the government subsidies, that is why E85 is cheaper than E10 or E0. BUT they charge more to add the cheaper ethanol to E10 because they can and people do not understand what they are buying.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 19, 2021)

I believe it was originally to help farmers. Ethanol would never survive without the subjects subsidizing it.


----------



## projectnut (Dec 19, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Let me get this straight. Refineries are cutting their fuel with ethanol? Doesn’t that make them no better than drug dealers? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a function of the oil industry, but rather a function of the Federal Government.  In 2009 ethanol in regular gas became mandatory.  If I remember correctly the Obama administration mandated that 25% of the corn crop be used for the production of ethanol.  To get things started they even gave companies subsidies to produce ethanol.  

For 3 years the feds subsidized E85 to make it cheaper than regular gasoline.  I remember a small no name gas station in Waupaca WI that was selling E85 for less than $1.00 per gallon when 87 octane regular was selling for close to $2.00 per gallon.  As soon as the subsidies disappeared the station closed.  There's now a Dunkin Donuts on that site.

It took another 5 years before non-ethanol now known as "recreational " gasoline came back on the market.  It was in a direct response to all the problems created by the ethanol in engines under 50 hp.  Almost all ATV's small outboards, and landscaping equipment suffered from fuel line and carburetor problems.  In our area now almost all gas stations have either 87 or 91 octane recreational gas.

One thing I found extremely interesting during the transition to ethanol was that Iowa, the state that produces the most corn was the easiest place to find non-ethanol gasoline.  It seems the agricultural equipment i.e., tractors, combines, etc., etc. weren't built to use ethanol.  Like the "recreational" equipment they suffered from a myriad of fuel related problems.  Hence almost every small town in Iowa had at least 1 gas station that was pumping non-ethanol regular gasoline.


----------



## slow-poke (Dec 20, 2021)

ddickey said:


> Remember Premium doesn't mean ethanol free.
> If you figure you can get non ethanol for 15% more than normal gas you'll probably break even on mileage.
> Currently I use E-85. 30% less per gallon than 10% ethanol which is regular gas here in MN. If I get 15%-20% (closer to 20) less fuel mileage I'm coming out ahead.



Here in Canada, both Shell and Canadian Tire premium gas has no ethanol.


----------

